# my tortoise keeps running into walls



## cricbran (Sep 11, 2011)

So I have a fairly young russian tortiose (maybe 6mthsish) she keeps running into the side of the tank she is in. We have put up the aquarium paper and she still butts into it over and over again. What can we do, we let her out to explore and yet she still hits it. Any suggestions?


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 11, 2011)

thats just how most russians are. mine does that for hours... pacing the sides and trying to climb up them.


----------



## mel262011 (Sep 11, 2011)

mine go to the corners and dig all the way down (about 3"). They have a fun time


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm guessing that the tortoise is seeing his reflection in the glass. Some tortoises just never do understand the concept of glass walls, even with paper on them so they can't see out. You may just have to upgrade to a plastic tub or wooden tort table.

And...

Hi cricbran:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

May we know your name and where you are?


----------



## cricbran (Sep 11, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I'm guessing that the tortoise is seeing his reflection in the glass. Some tortoises just never do understand the concept of glass walls, even with paper on them so they can't see out. You may just have to upgrade to a plastic tub or wooden tort table.
> 
> And...
> 
> ...


----------



## cricbran (Sep 11, 2011)

my tortoise does this even in the plastic tub we have to soak her. She just butts her head against the walls over and over.


----------

